# Speaker placement question



## daustin (Oct 11, 2010)

After reading my original post and the lack of response it is very apparent that my questions were a very ambiguous. :doh: I am a little new to forums and really new to home theater. 

Here is my second attempt.

I am concerned about the acoustics of the room, being a mini-cathedral room with a flat ceiling in the middle. I can only imagine the sound bouncing around. Does anyone have any information, past experience or theories on if my proposed speaker placement would cause an issue? Are there ideas for acoustic panels, placement on the angled ceiling or knee walls?
Secondly, I plan on putting in a projector sometime next year. Currently I am going with a 60+ inch TV. Is the surround placement at around 13-15 feet from the screen/TV is enough room for a 96 – 110 inch screen? I figured that the seating, only one row, would be at 11 to 12 feet from the screen. This situation would put the rear surrounds at 10 – 11 feet from the viewer and about 4 feet 6 inches apart. Would this be too far away? Should I consider ceiling mounting the rears a bit closer to the seating? Also any ideas on how to combat the mid room cancelation as my seating is most likely going to be at ½ the length of the room or very close?

Finally, my equipment budget is about 7k. Doing some leg work in town I believe that the Mythos STS system (5.1 only unless they give a good discount) or the step down B8060P with the UIW BP/A are the speakers. I have listened to others my second choice is the Paradigm Reference series, these do not have the subs built into the cabinet and could push my budget way over the 7K depending on the receiver. Does anyone have a similar build? I will spend more on the speakers than the receiver or TV, my thought is electronics get out dated very quickly while speakers should remain about the same for a while longer. Any other speaker systems in the 3-4k range? 

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## mcfly (Sep 26, 2008)

Soz, no ideas but interested in other responces as similar to mine !!


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know that there's anything special about the speaker placement. Having the rears about the same distance from the seating position should work fine.
I'm wondering about the ability of the Mythos speakers to give you enough compression in a space that large. Their subs are pretty powerful, but may still need some help.


----------

